# hpv wart question



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

hi! i haven't posted in forever, but i am today because i have a concern...


my lulabelle has always had chocolate chip like "freckles" on her feet face and bottom as a result of hpv. see has never had any other health problems in a years i have had her, and i never worried about it.
lately the base of her tail has grown into what looks like a larger fibrous wart and she has one on her paw as well. it doesn't appear to be painfull to her and i've paid attention to keeping her clean but i'm going to take her to the vet on friday to be sure she's ok.

has anyone else encountered anything like this before? do you think they'll recommend removing them?


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

How do you know she has the HPV virus and warts? The warts that go with the HPV virus is genital and a human virus. I don't think that animals can get it. The dots on the face is usually normal - but we'd have to see pictures to be sure. The large lump on her bottom and paw may be of some concern. I'm glad that she has a vet appointment. Please let us know how she does. My thoughts will be with you both.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

Just to piggyback on what momIIMany said, HPV stands for Human Papillomavirus.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

my vet told me that papilloma virus happens in hedgehogs too, so the initials would be the same. 
Hedgehog PapillomaVirus. I just looked it up, other people have talked about it on here, so my vet isn't crazy. 
we had her moles biopsied forever ago and that was what they told me. she just has these little skin tags all over.

i'll take some pictures for you.


----------



## alexvdl (Dec 19, 2012)

This thread should help viewtopic.php?f=5&t=7663

Also, hedgehogs get EHPV which stands for European Hedgehog Papillomavirus.


----------

